# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Κλούβα πολλαπλών χρήσεων

## pantazo

Στις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζω μπορείτε να δείτε μια κλούβα που κατασκεύασα για το μπαλκόνι. Η κλούβα χωρίζεται σε δύο βασικά μέρη, στο πάνω μέρος υπάρχουν τέσσερα κλουβιά για αναπαραγωγή ενώ στο κάτω μέρος αποτελεί κλούβα πτήσης. Στις φωτογραφίες μπορείτε να δείτε και κάποια από τα πουλιά που φιλοξενούνται.

----------


## Windsa

Αντωωωνηηη!!!
Πανέμορφα τα πουλάκια σου!
Στρατιωτάκια του Ουρανιου τόξου!
Να τα χαίρεσαι, να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## vagelis76

Θα συμφωνήσω ..πανέμορφα!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## budgiefun

Η κλούβα πολύ καλή και ιδιοκατασκευή εεεε . Να σου ζήσουν τα πουλάκια σου

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια χαρά είναι Αντώνη.Έκανες αναπαραγωγή έξω χειμώνα; Να σου ζήσουν.

----------


## tonis!

:eek:  ενα εχω μα πω Τ-Ρ-Ο-Μ-Ε-Ρ-Ο  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:  


 ::  τι διαστασεις εχει το καθε κλουβι???  ::

----------


## pantazo

Η κλούβα έχει διαστάσεις 90χ60χ180. 

Κωνσταντίνε, το βασικό μου ζευγάρι γέννησε πριν από ένα μήνα αλλά για κάποιο λόγο παράτησαν τα αυγά (τα οποία ήταν όλα γονιμοποιημένα). Δυστυχώς οι κοινωνικοί σπίνοι δεν ήταν έτοιμοι για να τα υιοθετήσουν. Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## maria

Πολύ ωραία κλούβα Αντώνη αλλά τις εντυπώσεις τις κλέβουν οι κάτοικοι της.
 Την σκεπάζεις με κάτι την κλούβα όταν η θερμοκρασία πέφτει απο 14*-15* βαθμούς?

----------


## sotiris

πολυ ωραια κλουβα Μερακλιδικη μπραβο σου

----------


## pantazo

Μαρία καλησπέρα, ήδη την έχω καλύψει με διαφανές πλαστικό.

----------


## andreas142

γειά σου ΑΝΤΩΝΗ πραγματική πολυ ωραία κατασκευή . θα ηθελά να σε ρωτήσω τι υλικά έκανες χρήση ? απο που τα αγόρασες ? τι εργαλέια έκανες χρήση για να την κατασκεύασεις ? και πόσα χρημάτα χάλασες ? επίσης έχεις κάποια εμπειρία στις ιδιοκατασκευές ? σε ευαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## elena1996

Αχου τα!!!!Πανεμορφα ειναι,να σου ζησουν!!!!!  ::   ::  
Και η κλουβα πραγματι πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantazo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Για τη κατασκευή αγόρασα ξύλα από το Praktiker, κάποια εργαλεία για να τα τρυπήσω με ακρίβεια, ξυλόκολα. Από εκεί και πέρα τα έβαψα ως εξής: 1ο χέρι με υλικό κατά του σαρακιού (ελπίζω και λοιπών εντόμων), 2ο χέρι μπογιά πλαστικό και τρίτο χέρι βερνίκι. Το βάψιμο ήταν πολύ κουραστικό. Στη συνέχεια αγόρασα κουνελόσυρμα το οποίο έκοψα στις διάφορες διαστάσεις και χρησιμοποιώντας ένα καρφωτικό το τοποθέτησα πάνω στον σκελετό. Από εκεί και πέρα έκοψα κσι δημιόρφωσα πόρτες και πορτάκια και έφτιαξα τα σημεία στα οποία έβαλα τις ποτίστρες. Για πατήθρες, μέχρι νεωτέρας, χρησιμοποιώ βέργες που είναι για τα λουλούδια (αγορά από το Praktiker) τις οποίες επειδή είναι φθηνές τις αλλάζω τακτικά. Τέλος αντί για συρταράκια (προσοχή στις αντιδράσεις σας τώρα) χρησιμοποιώ σουπλά (αυτά τα πλαστικά που χρησιμοποιούμε στο φαγητό) τα οποία έχω κόψει στις αντίστοιχες διαστάσεις. Αυτά τα βγάζω και τα αντικαθιστώ με άλλα. Τα λερωμένα πλένονται εύκολα και αφού στεγνώσουν είναι έτοιμα για την επόμενη χρήση. Σχετικά με το καθάρισμα όλο το κλουβί καθαρίζεται σε 45' ενώ αλλάζω τροφή στις ταιστρες και αλλάζω το νερό σε 15'. Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αντωνη μπραβο για το μερακι της κατασκευης σου αλλα την παρασταση κλεβουν τα πουλακια σου.
Ειδικα τα μαυροκεφαλα ειναι πανεμορφα.
Τους αξιζει σιγουρα ολη η δουλεια που εβαλες στην κλουβα.

----------


## pantazo

Οδυσσέα, τώρα ειδα το μήνυμά σου. Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή χρονιά. Τι κάνεις;

----------


## pantazo

Μερικές επιπλέον φωτογραφίες.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Και η πρώτη γέννα στην κλούβα!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## andreas142

Εισαί άξιος συγχαρητηρίων!

----------


## Windsa

πανέμορφα Αντώνη!!! ειδικά τα μωρά που αλλάζουν φτέρωμα!!!
Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Να σου ζήσουν Αντώνη.* :Jumping0046:

----------


## mimakos

να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πα  εμορφα

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι  αντωνη ! Χρονια πολλα και για την εορτη σου!

----------

